# Big "godfather the game" problem, black screen with no sound



## whipcream (May 8, 2009)

hi there guys ( or ladies )

i recently installed my "bought' game the godfather 
and somehow when i start up, all i get 2 see is a blackscreen :s
i'm running windows vista SP1 , i just ran out of options on how
2 fix this problem
so if anyone would be so kind 2 help me, Please do!

Greetz, B


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure you meet all of the system requirements?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Please list your system specifications

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply unit)


----------

